# New RS5 pics



## HONER (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## bigslim1976 (Jun 18, 2009)

LAME! ABSOLUTE LAMENESS! 
:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## djanemix (Aug 5, 2011)

HONER said:


>



The RS has a great body... But Audi should have went with the Twin Turbo V10 engine like the S6/S8. And perhaps some different styling in wheels instead of bringing larger RS3 wheels to the states. 
But of course... If an RS5 was given to me... I wouldn't kick it to the curb. :laugh:


----------



## pacmayne (Sep 30, 2012)

HONER said:


>


does this shot remind anyone else of Updated Corrado Lines? wow, car looks hot from this angle.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

You have a really nice stable it looks like :thumbup:


----------



## SteelCityMafia (Oct 18, 2012)

honestly one of my dream cars.


----------



## SilverSLine (Aug 13, 2006)

Looks great in Black. Nice pics.


----------

